# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dosing Trace Elements



## imported_Davo (Apr 12, 2003)

Gday,

Today I started dosing KNO3, K2SO4 & MgSO4 after by using Chuck Gadd's dosing calculator. Unfortuantly the calculator does not include Trace Elements. 

I have a 100g tank and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how much I need to mix into a 500ml bottle of water (how many tablespoons) and then how much (ml's) I would need to add to my tank per day to achieve the desired amount?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## imported_Davo (Apr 12, 2003)

Gday,

Today I started dosing KNO3, K2SO4 & MgSO4 after by using Chuck Gadd's dosing calculator. Unfortuantly the calculator does not include Trace Elements. 

I have a 100g tank and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how much I need to mix into a 500ml bottle of water (how many tablespoons) and then how much (ml's) I would need to add to my tank per day to achieve the desired amount?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

What trace element mix are you using? How much iron does it contain?

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_Davo (Apr 12, 2003)

Gday Rex,

I purchased my TE from a hydroponics shop here in Sydney. For a 1kg amount of chelated trace element mix there was 742 gms of iron, 165 gms of copper sulphate, 25 gms of zinc sulphate, 2 gms of molybdenum and 95 gms of Manganese sulphate. 

I hope this makes sense.

Regards,
Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Davo I hope you didn't buy the Manutec Trace Elements. That stuff has way too much copper in it to be suitable for aquaria uses.

A freak of all aquaria issues.


----------



## imported_Davo (Apr 12, 2003)

Aquafreak,

I got my TE from a hydroponics shop in western Sydney. Where did you get your TE from and how much do you dose, ie. what amount do you mix which water, dosages and how many times/week etc.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## NAStyle (Jul 17, 2003)

Davo,

Where did you get your KNO3 etc from I have had great difficulty locating this stuff, except from a lab grade place where 500g is 50AUD!!!

I use the dupla drops as my trace and tweek from there


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Davo,

You couldn't pay me to put that trace mix in my tanks. It's way to high in copper.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Davo,

I don't dose that stuff, the copper levels in it is over the roof.

A freak of all aquaria issues.


----------



## imported_Davo (Apr 12, 2003)

Rex,

I have just checked my ingredients recipe
and realised that I had made a rather big mistake. The actual amount of copper sulphate was 6 gms not 165gms. The boric acid was 165gms.

Does that sound better? 

NAStyle, I got the KNO3 from a hydroponics wholesaler in Wetherell Park, Western Sydney, $4 for 2kg.

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats a damn good price for the KNO3. Thumbs up, is it a very fine white powder and easily dissolves? Wondering how high quality it is.

A freak of all aquaria issues.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Davo,

Ok that sounds a lot better. I would make a mix in water and dose it till your iron reaches 0.1 ppm. But test quick. Or start dosing small and watch your plants.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_Davo (Apr 12, 2003)

Rex,

How much (how many Tsp or tsp) would I need per 500 ml of water????

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

One or two tablespoons.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Tasslehoff (Aug 2, 2003)

Aquafreak whats an easily found better brand of Trace element mix in Aus that's lower in copper as I've been using 50-50 Manutec Trace-Iron chelate for a while now. Thanks.
Davo, I'd use just 1 tbsp to start off with which means doubling your dose as some mixes don't dissolve particularly well.

[This message was edited by Tasslehoff on Fri August 01 2003 at 11:48 PM.]


----------

